# Competitions, Shows, Events, CLubs?



## dantrubak (Oct 28, 2011)

New to the board here. Anything happening in Michigan anytime soon?

thanks!


----------



## SpecificGravity (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi.. I am new to the board as well.. I am in Philly and wanted to ask what the local homebrew supply stores are near you in Michigan?


----------



## dantrubak (Oct 29, 2011)

There is actually quite a few. Are you looking for names? Phone numbers? Locations? Why do you ask? Do you live in Philly?


----------



## SpecificGravity (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes.. I am out in Philly. Always looking for a new store to competitively shop for prices. Of course it would have to be online though. Plus, I am involved with making wine from a grapes coming in from Chianti. Wanted to see if anyone in Michigan has heard of them before.


----------



## Tom (Oct 30, 2011)

SpecificGravity said:


> Yes.. I am out in Philly. Always looking for a new store to competitively shop for prices. Of course it would have to be online though. Plus, I am involved with making wine from a grapes coming in from Chianti. Wanted to see if anyone in Michigan has heard of them before.



OK I'm also confused. You say you are in Philly and looking to ask someone in Wisconsin for help.
Your ISP says you are in Milwaukee.
Why does it have to be someone online for supplies?


----------



## dantrubak (Oct 31, 2011)

I am confused as well. But if I can assist you with anything, let me know!


----------



## SpecificGravity (Oct 31, 2011)

Tom said:


> OK I'm also confused. You say you are in Philly and looking to ask someone in Wisconsin for help.
> Your ISP says you are in Milwaukee.
> Why does it have to be someone online for supplies?



Sorry for the confusion.. Not sure why my ISP would say Milwaukee. Maybe I screwed something up when I set my account up? I am just (30min) north of Philly in an area called Lansdale. 

I said online because I usually browse the internet for deals on equipment. YOu never know what you can find.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 31, 2011)

I spend a lot of time browsing for deals and I have found very few instances where they are better than The Wine Maker's Toy Store in Carrollton, TX. There are some, but few and really far between and I do place a value on great service, which they constantly exhibit. 

Once in a while you can get a good deal on a specific item from Amazon.com. For example, they recently had 6 gallon carboys for $30 and any order over $50 usually comes with free delivery. They also had a 16 liter kit of Nero D'Avola wine for less than $86, delivered. See below:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VFXW5W/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001ELJKD2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2011)

SpecificGravity said:


> Sorry for the confusion.. Not sure why my ISP would say Milwaukee. Maybe I screwed something up when I set my account up? I am just (30min) north of Philly in an area called Lansdale.
> 
> I said online because I usually browse the internet for deals on equipment. YOu never know what you can find.



Stop at Keystone Homebrew in Montgomeryville


----------

